# "If it doesn't fit, you must acquit." (Johnny Cochranes's House)



## jerm IX (Dec 21, 2012)

I think this is one of my better write-ups, so click here if you are interested in going beyond checking out some of my favorite photos from this location. If not, just enjoy these images. Thanks for continuing to check out my posts peeps.




Take with food or milk by jerm IX, on Flickr




Beheaded by jerm IX, on Flickr




Fake plastic flowers by jerm IX, on Flickr




In memory by jerm IX, on Flickr




Innocence lost by jerm IX, on Flickr




The Barber of Seville by jerm IX, on Flickr




Indocid by jerm IX, on Flickr




Statuesque by jerm IX, on Flickr




The hands of Godlessness by jerm IX, on Flickr

Thanks again for taking the time to check out my posts, and to those of you that share your thoughts and thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 21, 2012)

Just inspiring. Always astounded by your reports, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 21, 2012)

amazing pictures you certainly have an eye for it


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 21, 2012)

*Good stuff again! You guys have got some crackin locations out there eh...*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 22, 2012)

Simply stunning....


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 22, 2012)

Cracking photos.


----------



## magmo (Dec 22, 2012)

Dolls in places alway look freeky... Particularly headles ones....


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 22, 2012)

brilliant shots!!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## mookster (Dec 22, 2012)

Amazing stuff!


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 22, 2012)

Now, this is rather nice!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 22, 2012)

Amazing report, really puts in to words what most of us would like to after visiting a site like this.
Great last photo!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 22, 2012)

Very nice! Cracking pics. Looks like a fab mooch


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 22, 2012)

now i do like that!


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 22, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Amazing report, really puts in to words what most of us would like to after visiting a site like this.
> Great last photo!



Couldn't agree more. What a fantastic sentence...............


----------



## Ratters (Dec 23, 2012)

Great little report


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome shots and write up as always dude! Really do love your work!


----------



## Bones out (Dec 23, 2012)

Good stuff......


----------



## jerm IX (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks all, for the kind words. 

Happy holidays, and all that jazz, from my side of the pond, to yours.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

What is it with derelict buildings and decapitated doll heads?


----------



## King Al (Dec 29, 2012)

Great pics Jerm, great find


----------



## Wendy Lou (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool report  I love the medicine bottles. I agree on the be-headed dolls, they are everywhere but they make awesome creepy pictures!


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 14, 2013)

Cheers. And yeah, doll heads always grab my attention.


----------

